# Ridgid fairy



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally everything is in


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow. I'm envious.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Very cool! Post some pics before it all gets dirty.


----------



## blindangel83 (Mar 7, 2012)

:0 very nice is there anyway to buy from ridged whole sale


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

redbeardplumber said:


> Finally everything is in


That is a lot of money in them boxes right there


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice! What all ya got in there?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow! cardboard boxes.. Open that sh*t up so we can see it!:thumbup:


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm starting to think he is messing with us.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

No messing. Just busy.3 years in and want to diversify, I had the money so I figured a 1 time hit rather than slowly accumulating.....

Gas detector
Ridgid 700 threader 
Tri stand
K 50
K 60
Seesnake
Cs6 monitor
Navitrak locator
Some cables

That should keep me out of trouble... Now to learn how to drain clean.... Questions forthcoming in the draincleaning thread... Lol

Have used the camera and locator already....awesome stuff


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

redbeardplumber said:


> No messing. Just busy.3 years in and want to diversify, I had the money so I figured a 1 time hit rather than slowly accumulating.....
> 
> Gas detector
> Ridgid 700 threader
> ...


If ya can't figure it out we will be glad to take them off your hands if ya give us good price lolololol


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

How many loonies does it cost to go Ridgid?

American business has a annoying habit of trying to improve a great product, but end up destroying it by trying to improve it. They spend billions in their pursuit of self-destruction.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Please don't forget to pay locker rent.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very envious 
But why a k50 when you bought a k 60 I was under the impression the k 60 could hold all the cable a k 50 could


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure dude... Drain cleaning is new to me... A lot of looking in the draincleaning section and talking with some guys around here. Don't tjink o would need the k60 on a kitchen line.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ptturner91 said:


> Very envious
> But why a k50 when you bought a k 60 I was under the impression the k 60 could hold all the cable a k 50 could






redbeardplumber said:


> Not sure dude... Drain cleaning is new to me... A lot of looking in the draincleaning section and talking with some guys around here. Don't tjink o would need the k60 on a kitchen line.


With a twist of the jaw set you can go from spinning the 7/8 cable to the 5/8 cable with the k60

But I rather have the k50 so I can go from the 5/8 sectional to the drums that snap on to the k50 and now I can run 3/8 or 1/4 cable.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> With a twist of the jaw set you can go from spinning the 7/8 cable to the 5/8 cable with the k60 But I rather have the k50 so I can go from the 5/8 sectional to the drums that snap on to the k50 and now I can run 3/8 or 1/4 cable.


They have drums that fit the k50? Would it not fit the k60? What do these drums look like?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have both size drums for my k50. They sit quite a bit. 1 has no cable and the other has brand new cable I need to unkink. Got caught in roots on 1 1/2 copper washer drain that went outside alone. That sucked really bad. Still want a k60


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The drums click on the back where the guide hose attaches.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I assumed the k50 drums fit the k60 also. Probably spins a bit fast for the drums though.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dclarke said:


> I assumed the k50 drums fit the k60 also. Probably spins a bit fast for the drums though.


 The back of the K60 is larger than the K50. This is to accommodate the 7/8" cable. I also doubt the K60 chuck will adjust down small enough for 3/8" cable. Really doubtful for the 1/4".

Maybe Ridgid will introduce a drum attachment for the K60. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The back of the K60 is larger than the K50. This is to accommodate the 7/8" cable. I also doubt the K60 chuck will adjust down small enough for 3/8" cable. Really doubtful for the 1/4".


The k50 doesn't have a chuck to adjust down to fit the drums It clamps onto fingers which then clamp the cable.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh boy, I've got a lot to learn. Lol. I better pull them out of the boxes


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The K50 drum attachment does fit on the back of the K60 with no issues. The jawset clamps onto the cable guide and not the cable itself. The issue with using the drum attachment is it makes the K60 about 3' long and anywhere you need a 5/16 cable is probably a fairly tight area.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> The K50 drum attachment does fit on the back of the K60 with no issues. The jawset clamps onto the cable guide and not the cable itself. The issue with using the drum attachment is it makes the K60 about 3' long and anywhere you need a 5/16 cable is probably a fairly tight area.


Does the drum lock in place? Ridgid would be smart to make a drum adaptor for the K-60 like Rothenberger does for the R600


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Does the drum lock in place? Ridgid would be smart to make a drum adaptor for the K-60 like Rothenberger does for the R600


Yes. Locks in place.


----------

